# A Share Of My bettas



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

*A Share Of My bettas/Other*

Just wanna Share my Bettas with this forum.
So to all Betta Lover here it is. 








http://youtu.be/KY2Ze3-jTKE


I will post my other bettas Later with a high speed cam.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Mod, can I get this move to Fish and Aquarium Pictures?
Post it on the wrong place.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

*NaNa*

3 Nana being Wire down on a MDW, i was going to do 4 but end up doing 3.



Thinking of adding some java moss to the empty spot on the MDW





Closer Look.



Setting My 20L.
Bottom Layer - Dirty
Top Layer - PFS



Got the Back Paint Black, not the best paint job.



After adding 5G of water, plant the thing, fill it up and add the filter. 
Floating Plant will be removed to another tank as im using it to suck up Nirt.
Tank not Yet Done, still trying to add some more colorfully color plants.
Still want to plant some tall plants to block off the sponge filter and heater.



10G Dirty-Clay-Eco Comple Plant tank.
See the betta in there? will its the same one as the above pic just that he grew his color in. 



Another Dirty-PFS tank, QTing the Nana I bough home.



Front View




and here some CRAB for DINNER.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ur betta is very beautifull!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

i like him better being more white, thats y i got him but time fly his black start kicking in. sadly ... but yeah he nice, love the marble


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

im tired of posing it up here so just check out my photobucket.

http://s1084.photobucket.com/albums/j415/ThingsWeLike/

 have fun ... the yellow pair is my newest add.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

breed him to a white female..watch the fry as they are growing.i would keep an entire spawn and pull the best of what i want from them..


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah ill probly grab myself a HM white female.
If I can find one at my price.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

nice! Do you sell your bettas on aquabid?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Betta man said:


> nice! Do you sell your bettas on aquabid?


Not at moment but hopefully soon.
I'm working on yellow with black outline bf.
So hopefully one day.


----------

